# Weird Signs of Ovulation



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

So, I'm about to ovulate and have had hiccups on and off during the entire day. I realized I ALWAYS get the hiccups around ovulation and no other time. It got me thinking, does anyone else get weird signs/symptoms of ovulation? Something different that happens to your body, other than the common ovary pain or fertile cm?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

My mom always said the way she knew she was pregnant is that she had the hiccups that never went away!







must be the hormones

I really crave red and orange foods when I'm about to ovulate. Like tomatoes (and pasta sauce!), carrots, oranges, yams


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I can't vouch for it yet, but I should ovulate today, and I got the hiccups this morning. ??


----------

